# 3-axle tender trucks



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Do any of the manufacturers produce a three axle tender truck in 1/29th ? Are there after-market replacements available?

Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

aristo makes commonwealth trucks 

part number 29134


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately Jim, A-C is about the only game in town when it comes to 1/29 3 axle trucks... The 3 axle 
Commonwealth trucks Scot mentioned R nice and come with metal wheels, but they R "Dear", with a 
current MSRP of $96 a pr!!! Chances R that U'll pay more for a set of them than the car ur putting them on..
I bought 6 pr when they first came out and the price, while high, wasn't too bad, but just recently used the
last pair on a 53' depressed center flat car I just built... I'm thinking that I'm not going to be building anymore 
big cars needing 3 axle trucks anytime soon with prices like that...
Paul R...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And they don't come in baby blue. That's a photo of the test shot. If you want to tease Lewis, ask for the baby blue ones


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, not much cheaper, but there are these: http://www.lineswest.com/traing.asp


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Boy, those look NICE! 

Eighty bucks for the sideframes and 2 more wheelsets... definitely not cheap. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, they look real good, but when U consider the fact that U have to buy 4 more wheel sets and 
8 bushungs, or rob Ur original tender trucks of them, therefore making them useless, plus assemble 
this whole mess, looks to me like Ur going to have a whole lot more invested in these than the $75-80
street price that a set of the A-C ones will cost U... Either way, these 3 axle trucks have gotten w-a-a-y 
too expensive...
Paul R...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Bob Thon(Robert's Lines) sells sets of those. [email protected]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are cool, but right now, a bit out of the budget. But then, so's lunch.


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Kramer (no connection just a customer) is selling some on ebay at the moment.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-ARISTO-CRAFT-...ryZ19153QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Item 120410493970 if the link doesn't work.


Don't know how many sets he has, but I've seen three or four go through.

Jonathan


----------

